# Is this Cheating, mother syndrome or something else?



## Silk10 (Sep 26, 2012)

About 6 months ago my husband's friend left his wife. They were an older couple, husband said that she is 60, but most likely she is even older (her son is 45, and she finished college before she had a son). She looks very good for her age, yet, she looks good for an old women. 

Anyway, a week after her husband left, she started talking to my husband, asking him about guns, how to buy a gun for protection, and then, were to go shutting. They go to range once a week now. After he started going with her, he stooped going with me. Immediately! We went once a month (maybe), and he was always complaining that it's too expensive. Apparently, it's not with her. She is not emailing him anymore, so I think that he gave her a different email. Her emails were something else, he was always so "wonderful, she was so grateful, he'll be so proud of her", est. 

He lies about how much he goes with her, and sometimes he says that he is going with somebody else, yet, she is always there. I have this odd feeling that he is doing something he shouldn't, yet, my brain doesn't allow me to believe that my husband cheats with a senior citizen. I'm truly confused.


----------



## Falene (Dec 31, 2011)

Whoa! Do not think for one moment age has anything to do with what a man or woman finds "attractive". Take a quick tour through the porn world and you will find there must be a ton of men who like much older women as there is an entire side industry dedicated to it.

People do not lie unless there is a reason to (generally speaking) especially to their spouse.

If their emailing has gone under ground...huge flashing neon sign right there.

I am trying very hard not to be cynical so your husband could simply feel horrible for this woman and isn't handling it in the right way?

He could be having an affair.

Keep digging?


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

How old is your husband?

So, your husband's friend left his wife and that wife started hooking up with your husband? That doesnt feel right. 

I'll put it out there that your husband may be the cause of his friend leaving his wife. You should talk to the husband friend asap.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Huh! My husband had a FWB arrangement with some old hippy-granny-type before we met. Yuck, yuck, yuck. Don't underestimate...! (no wonder he lied about it, I guess I would have too).


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Silk10 said:


> I have this odd feeling that he is doing something he shouldn't, yet, my brain doesn't allow me to believe that my husband cheats with a senior citizen. I'm truly confused.


 He saw his friend go out and get some booty, and suddenly all his own years of marriage seemed like a waste of talent. 

You have to remember that for many men, maybe most men, their quality of life is CLOSELY tied with how much and what kind of sex they're getting. It's almost always a man's #1 Emotional Need. 

He saw his friend 'break free' and achieve the golden ticket, and it planted a seed in his mind.

Install a keylogger on his computer to catch their emails; you'll need it for evidence. You can have them emailed to you.

Print out the phone records.

Search his car for a throw-down phone that's used ONLY for cheating. 

Install a voice-activated recorder under the seat of his car with velcro and check it every night for evidence of them talking. 

And either set up GPS on his phone or hide a GPS in his car.

Stay quiet, collect your evidence of his cheating, and THEN we'll tell you what to do next.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

You are right to be suspicious, you aren't crazy, you aren't controlling, or any of the other labels. Follow the advice you've been given about gathering evidence, if you confront him without it, he can lie and gaslight you, and make you feel crazy. They stopped emailing for a reason.


----------

